# Owner occupier to buy to let



## guerngirl (24 Oct 2017)

Theoretically:
Someone buys an apartment, gets KBC flexi annuity 1% over ECB rate then fixes for three years. Mortgage should have reverted to tracker after 3 years but was moved to SVR. Owner subsequently moved out and became landlord. Property was now buy to let and bank moved owner to very high investment rate (over 5%). 
1. Is there a case here for saying that the bank should have given back the tracker after the three year fixed period expired?
2. Does the fact that the status of the account changed from owner occupier to buy to let complicate things or simply, should the tracker have been reinstated place despite the change to buy to let?
Thank you.


----------



## joe351980 (24 Oct 2017)

If you were entitled to tracker after the 3 years then YES. Everything that happened after this time you could argue is a result of financial hardship from being overcharged.


----------

